# Flying and all your helmet



## The_Bully (Nov 11, 2011)

So how do you guys transport your helmet if you fly? I recently bought the Sportube series 3 and can fit mine and wife's boards w/bindings, boots, 1 pair of pants each and other accessories (gogles, gloves etc.) I can expand this thing pretty significantly so I think I can squeeze both our helmets in there (ear piece detached) but I hesitate to do that. We are going to Vancouver and Whistler for 10 days so I can put the helmet in our luggage and surround it with cloths or should I take it as carry on? The problem is its so damn big. Maybe we should wear it since both helmets have speakers


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

When I came home from Chicago last week I noticed several people carrying their helmets attached to their carry-on bag. It seemed to work pretty well for them.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Carry on for sure, if they want to hit you for overweight bags put it on your head lol. Ive heard of guys wearing their whole outfit onto the plane to avoid extra fees.


----------



## The_Bully (Nov 11, 2011)

ETM said:


> Carry on for sure, if they want to hit you for overweight bags put it on your head lol. Ive heard of guys wearing their whole outfit onto the plane to avoid extra fees.


:laugh: That's awesome. I would love to see that.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I was made to pull 4 t-shirts from my bag last month. I just carried them on in a duty free bag.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

snowvols said:


> When I came home from Chicago last week I noticed several people carrying their helmets attached to their carry-on bag. It seemed to work pretty well for them.


This is what I've done in the past, just hook it to my backpack as part of my carry-on. Plus, isn't that worth some bro-points? "Bro, you snowboard??"

Also, Southwest FTW. No extra bag fees for my board bag. Ever.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

ETM said:


> I was made to pull 4 t-shirts from my bag last month. I just carried them on in a duty free bag.



they made you pull tshirts from your board bag?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I wear mine in my seat cuz I'm scared of flying.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I hate having a carry-on so I pack my helmet into my suitcase, both filling it and surrounding it with clothes and stuff.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

clip it on to my carry on backpack, worked perfect, no hassle


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> they made you pull tshirts from your board bag?


Yep. Your baggage is 600 grams overweight sir, how would you like to pay for that?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Haha, what a bunch of dick bags.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

I fly Southwest all the time and normally have 2 boards, bindings, tools, boots, and my helmet in my padded bag and my bag normally weighs around 40lbs every time. The luggage handlers cant break your helmet when its in your bag unless they pull it out or drop it off the top of the airport.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

BarrettDSP said:


> I fly Southwest all the time and normally have 2 boards, bindings, tools, boots, and my helmet in my padded bag and my bag normally weighs around 40lbs every time. The luggage handlers cant break your helmet when its in your bag unless they pull it out or drop it off the top of the airport.


I always clip my helmet to my bag. I have been on a few flights where I have watched the baggage handlers stow and unstow gear. You don't need a massive bag like a High roller, but a padded bag is nice insurance against some handler tossing a high roller bag on top of yours. I would expect a snow helmet to develop dings and small internal cracks after maybe a dozen trip through oversize baggage


----------

